# Check out my albums



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm officially in love with Harley


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, so cute.  I too like the look of Harley - I really like Rotties!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Love that picture with his hair tied up, the look on his face is awsome haha. 

Your little black and white kitty looks a lot like our Miso, sooo cute!


----------

